# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #2331 Cha0s, Ελληνικό

## Cha0s

Οι πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο μου υπάρχουν πλέον στις διευθύνσεις:


http://www.cha0s.gr | http://www.cha0s.awmn
http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?t=42 | http://www.5ghz.awmn/viewtopic.php?t=42 
http://blog.cha0s.gr | http://cha0s.blog.awmn

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά ανέβασα ταρατσό-pc και έβγαλα το 900+.

Είχα από παλιά 2ifs DLink 520+ τα οποία χρησιμοποιώ για τα Links Αργυρούπολης και Γλυφάδας.

Προς Αργυρούπολη το link συνεχίζει με κάποια μικρό-προβλήματα...(το πιάτο θέλει ακόμα καλύτερη στόχευση).

Προς Γλυφάδα με την Pringles-Cantenna δείχνει να πιάνει τον papashark στην Βούλα αλλά δεν κάνει connect...
Άυριο περιμένω μία Pacific Wireless Grid από τον Vcore όπου θα υψώσω άλλο 1.5 μέτρο τον ιστό για να περάσω το δόμα και να έχω σωστό link.

Το pc για το routing τρέχει Fedora (αυτό ξέρω αυτό εμπιστέυομαι...σαν το λάδι ένα πράγμα  ::  ).
Zebra & Ospf θέλουν ρύθμιση προς στιγμήν αλλά αυτό θα γίνει αφού σταθεροποιηθούν και τα 2 links και πάρω και τις ips (έκανα αίτηση πριν 3 μέρες...).

Για το Cisco AP τελικά μάλλον θα πάρω μία Sector.
Τι προτείνετε οι πιο έμπειροι;

----------


## jabarlee

για την sector μόνο μπορώ να πω κάτι:
Αν έχεις λίγες μοίρες να καλύψεις με το AP, τότε καλά κάνεις.
Αλλιώς οι 90-120° που έχει κάλυψη μια sector ίσως σου φανούν λίγες, και μετά ή θα πρέπει να την αλλάξεις, ή να μπλέξεις με splitters, 2η sector κ.τ.λ. Αν το πρόβλημά σου είναι το downtilt, μπορείς να πάρεις μια μικρή omni (<8dB) και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου μια χαρά. Ετσι κι αλλιώς δηλαδή, μια μικρή omni (αν σε ενδιαφέρουν πολλές μοίρες κάλυψη) είναι η καλύτερη λύση

----------


## Cha0s

Βασικά στο σημείο που βρίσκομαι δεν υπάρχει άλλος τριγύρο οπότε καλύτερα είναι μία όμνι για το θέμα της κάλυψης απλά σκέφτηκα για sector για να περιορίσω τον θόρυβο που θα δημιουργείται και να την γύριζα όπου υπάρχουν υποψήφιοι πελάτες...


Άσχετο... η όμνι που έχει το Cisco πάνω πόσα db gain έχει;

----------


## dti

> Άσχετο... η όμνι που έχει το Cisco πάνω πόσα db gain έχει;


2.2 dbi και δεν θα σου προσφέρει τίποτε σχεδόν σε εξωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## Cha0s

Οκέϊ...

Βασικά με αυτή την κεραιούλα στο Cisco σε ταράτσα μονοκατοικίας ενός φίλου και με μία καρτούλα Dlink 520+ με την μαμίσια κεραία που έχει έκανα λινκ στα 150 μέτρα με 2 5 όροφες πολυκατοικίες ακριβώς μπροστα...

Το πως πέτυχε δεν ξέρω αλλά πέτυχε!
Μάλλον με καμιά ανάκλαση...

----------


## Cha0s

Πριν από λίγο ανέβηκα να στοχέυσω το πιάτο καλύτερα και έπιασα τον MaxGraves.

Σταθεροποίησα το πιάτο στην συγκεκριμένη θέση με αποτέλεσμα να πιάνω ταχύτητες μέχρι 550kΒ/s με 0 dropped πακέτα!

Κοινώς το λίνκ για Αργυρούπολη έγινε στα 2.9ΚΜ και είναι σταθερότατο μέχρι στιγμής.

Άυριο τα νεότερα από Γλυφάδα/Βούλα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Προς Γλυφάδα με την Pringles-Cantenna δείχνει να πιάνει τον papashark στην Βούλα αλλά δεν κάνει connect... 
> Άυριο περιμένω μία Pacific Wireless Grid από τον Vcore όπου θα υψώσω άλλο 1.5 μέτρο τον ιστό για να περάσω το δόμα και να έχω σωστό link.


Ήρθε η καινούρια κεραία την οποία ύψωσα ένα μέτρο περίπου παραπάνω (δεν έφτανε το καλώδιο για πιο πάνω  ::  ).

Το θέμα είναι ότι δείχνει ότι πιάνει κανονικά τον papashark στην Βούλα αλλά δεν δείχνει να συνδέεται... δεν μπορώ να κάνω ping καν...

Το σήμα σύμφωνα με το iwconfig και iwlist (τα οποία δεν εμπιστέυομαι αλλά από linux δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο για scan μέσω κονσόλας) είναι σε μέτρια επίπεδα (τουλάχιστον με παρόμοιο σήμα έχω κάνει αλλου connect χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες.

Προς το παρών περιμένω το καλώδιο από την ομαδική του dti να σηκώσω την κεραία όσο πιο ψηλά πάει...

----------


## Cha0s

Χθές τελικά ανέβασα την κεραία στον ιστό μισό μέτρο πιο πάνω και επιτέλους έπιασα τον papashark κανονικά και στο 1Mbit έχω 0 dropped packets αλλά σε παραπάνω ταχύτητες χάνω το σήμα...

Επειδή η δουλειά έγινε το βράδυ δεν έβλεπα τίποτα οπότε δεν μπορούσα να στοχέυσω την κεραία καλύτερα. Θα το ψάξω σήμερα  ::  

Όσον αφορά το routing δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη.
Μπήκε και ο DolbyNR στον server έκανε ότι config χρειαζότανε μήπως είχα κάνει κάτι λάθος αλλά τζίφος...

Δεν έχουμε βγάλει άκρη...

Στην ουσία τώρα το μόνο πρόβλημα για την σύνδεση τον Νοτίων με τους Βόρειους είναι software based  ::   ::   ::  

Κάθε βοηθεία για το routing δεκτή!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Χθές τελικά ανέβασα την κεραία στον ιστό μισό μέτρο πιο πάνω και επιτέλους έπιασα τον papashark κανονικά και στο 1Mbit έχω 0 dropped packets αλλά σε παραπάνω ταχύτητες χάνω το σήμα...
> 
> Επειδή η δουλειά έγινε το βράδυ δεν έβλεπα τίποτα οπότε δεν μπορούσα να στοχέυσω την κεραία καλύτερα. Θα το ψάξω σήμερα  
> 
> Όσον αφορά το routing δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη.
> Μπήκε και ο DolbyNR στον server έκανε ότι config χρειαζότανε μήπως είχα κάνει κάτι λάθος αλλά τζίφος...
> 
> Δεν έχουμε βγάλει άκρη...
> 
> ...


Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξεις διανομή?

----------


## alex-23

ναι ρε παιδια να μην επαθε!!!  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Άντε ψοφίμι ευτυχώς. 
Βέβαια εάν ο DragonFighter μπορεί να κάνουμε μια δοκιμούλα, εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η προσφορά. 
1.5 + 1.5 αντί για 3 χιλιόμετρα (1.3 και 1.5 αντί για 2.7 ακριβέστερα) είναι μια θεμιτή αλλαγή!

----------


## Gollum

> Άντε ψοφίμι ευτυχώς. 
> Βέβαια εάν ο DragonFighter μπορεί να κάνουμε μια δοκιμούλα, εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η προσφορά. 
> 1.5 + 1.5 αντί για 3 χιλιόμετρα (1.3 και 1.5 αντί για 2.7 ακριβέστερα) είναι μια θεμιτή αλλαγή!


Βρες τον ομως λιγο γρηγορα γιατι τις προαλλες που μιλαγαμε μαζι , μου ειπε οτι θελει να κανει ενα 2ο bb αμεσα. Αντε αντε!!!!!


Και εγω προσπαθω να βρω τον Digeni μπας και κανουμε ενα λινκ μεταξυ μας αλλα δεν τον βρισκω πουθενα. 
Για τον χασαπη το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι , οτι παρα το οτι το εδωσε στον cha0s τον ρουτερ του, ακομα δε μπορουμε να συνδεθουμε. Οποτε θα παω μεσα στην εβδομαδα εκει περα για να κανουμε εκτενεστερα τσεκ.  ::

----------


## koki

Έχουμε ήδη μιλήσει με τον DF.

Gollum θες να δεις εάν πιάνεις τον Μacabre? Γιατί μάλλον το Link μας τον πήρε λόγω πολυκατοικίας. 
Εάν τον πιάνεις, συνεννοήσου να γυρίσετε, γιατί δεν το κόβω να καταφέρνω τίποτα..  ::

----------


## panoz

Να πω κάτι άσχετο ?

μιας και λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση δεν το καθαρίζετε λίγο το thread του ανθρώπου?

----------


## iNDEFiX

Ας περιμένουμε καλύτερα τον ίδιο να αποφασίσει όταν τελειώσει η ποινή του.

----------


## sinonick

βγήκε link σήμερα lixoudis-jollyroger
το πρόβλημα του cha0s πλέον δεν μας εμποδίζει να χαρούμε awmn  :: 

πάντως αύριο στήνουμε 6μετρο ιστό στον βάγγο οπότε λύνεται και το δικό του πρόβλημα!  :: 

μια απορία τώρα!
ποιος ξέρει που μπορεί κανείς να βρει βάση ιστού για μιάμισης ίντσας σωλήνα; βρίσκω μόνο για μίας και ενός τετάρτου

προτάσεις;

-edit-
ηλεκτροκόλληση is out of question!

----------


## panoz

> ηλεκτροκόλληση is out of question!


δεν έχεις ή δεν θες??

----------


## ice

Χμμ κανενα ΑΡ ελευθερο να γυρισουμε προς τα εκει ?

----------


## sinonick

προς τα που ακριβώς;
AP υπάρχουν πολλά... πελάτες δεν υπάρχουν!

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάποτε το έκανε ο Mauve και του βάλλαμε τις φωνές.


Καί όταν είπα το γνωστό _"Αν για να περάσεις στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία μπορείς να βάλεις 24άρα κεραία, κάντο. Καλό θα κάνεις στο δίκτυο"_  βρέθηκαν κάποιοι να μου βάλουν τις φωνές.

Και όταν είπα ότι τα λινκς βγαίνουν βάσει των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων και αυτά περί _"όσο πυκνώνει το δίκτυο τόσο θα κονταίνουν τα λινκς"_ είναι κουταμάρες, πάλι κάποιοι άλλοι μου βάλανε τις φωνές.

Και βέβαια νομίζω ότι τώρα έχετε αντιληφθεί ότι έχετε γίνει θεατές του : _"χωρίς σοβαρά και αποφασισμένα άτομα που θα τρέξουν το σωματείο, αυτό θα πάει για κλείσιμο"._

Αλλά όλα αυτά για μένα είναι ήδη παρελθόν.

Αυτό που βρίσκω σήμερα χρήσιμο να συμβουλέψω είναι να μην ξηλώνετε λινκ στους 2,4 για να τα πάτε στους 5.

Γιατί σε κανα-δύο χρόνια φίλε nvak θα γράψεις :

_Κάποτε έβγαλε bb λινκ ο Mauve σε g και του βάλλαμε τις φωνές._

----------


## virus

"Επεσε" ο cha0s και επικρατει το χαος....  ::   ::

----------


## sinonick

λοιπόν έχω πάλι νέα από τον βάγγο!

η 10.26.129.10 έφαγε drop από τον router του γιατί συνεχώς σκάναρε τα δύο cclass του σε όλα τα ports

ποιο παλιόπαιδο έπαιζε με σκανεράκια πάλι;;;

----------


## koki

Ρε Βαγγέλη κάτι παίζει πάντως.. μάλλον..
Εγώ τις μισές φορές δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με το μισό awmn, και το αντίστροφο.
 :: 
Τώρα δηλαδή ενώ κάνω πινγκ το http://www.awmn, δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω.

Έχεις αλλάξει κάτι; 
Έχεις κάτι που ακούει σε http να κάνω μια δοκιμή;

Σκέψου όλα αυτά και μπες στο ΜΣΝ.  ::

----------


## atzo

Τελικά ο κόμβος του chaos έχει ανέβει τελικά ή όχι;  ::  
Το nagios δείχνει πάντως περίεργα πράγματα... πολύ flapping η koki  ::  

Ο painter έχει πέσει γενικότερα; Με την koki δεν συνδέεται;

----------


## koki

> Ο κόμβος υπολειτουργεί λόγω προβλημάτων με τους ιστούς.
> 
> 
> 
> Από τον αέρα της περασμένης Κυριακής πέσανε 3 ιστοί και λίγες μέρες πριν παρέδωσε το πνεύμα του ο ένας router της ταράτσας.
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει αγοραστεί νέος ιστός 6μετρός με όλα τα απαραίτητα αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω ατυχύματος δεν γίνεται να στηθεί άμεσα μιας και εργάζομαι από το πρωί μέχρι αργά το βράδυ.
> ...


(ήταν ήδη στο ΜΣΝ τελικά  ::  )


Προσωπικό υστερόγραφο:

Παρακαλώ όλους όσους προβαίνουν σε βιαστικές διατυπώσεις να κρατάνε τις απόψεις τους για τους χώρους που είναι ευπρόσδεκτες. 

Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος, αλλά πολύ μεγάλη η βιασύνη να 'θάψουμε' τον κόμβο αυτό.

----------


## ChoOSeN

```
[09:56] <ChoOSeN> ela baggela! :D
[09:56] <ChoOSeN> pali pai8ane o router sou?:P
[09:56] <Cha0s> o kombos pethane
[09:56] <Cha0s> mou zitisan na ta ksiloso
[09:56] <Cha0s> apo tin polikatikia
```

  ::   ::  

Απλά περιμένουμε μέχρι να αποφασίσουν οι συγκάτοικοι...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Όχι ρε γμτ!!! Να ετοιμάσουμε πανό, πλακάτ και τα σχετικά; Τόσα χρόνια εκεί πάνω, τώρα τους πείραξε!?!

----------


## koki

Παιδιά σε δυο μέρες θα βγει το μπανάκι του Βαγγέλη και θα τα πει ο ίδιος.

Μέχρι τότε υπομονή. 
Τα νέα συνοπτικά είναι ότι η πολυκατοικία άσκησε βέτο και δύσκολα θα επανέλθει ο κόμβος, πόσο μάλλον άμεσα.

Ο Βαγγέλης έχει πολύ πιο σημαντικά πράγματα που τον απασχολούν αυτόν τον καιρό, δυστυχώς, και δύσκολα θα μπορέσει να κάνει τη σουφραζέτα μπροστα στους ενοίκους της πολυκατοικίας. 

Ευχές για σύντομη ανάκαμψη σε όλους τους (άλλους) τομείς, και τελευταία στο ασύρματο, σκουλήκι!

----------


## dti

> Τα νέα συνοπτικά είναι ότι η πολυκατοικία άσκησε βέτο και δύσκολα θα επανέλθει ο κόμβος, πόσο μάλλον άμεσα.
> 
> Ο Βαγγέλης έχει πολύ πιο σημαντικά πράγματα που τον απασχολούν αυτόν τον καιρό, δυστυχώς, και δύσκολα θα μπορέσει να κάνει τη σουφραζέτα μπροστα στους ενοίκους της πολυκατοικίας.


Δεν ξέρω τί κατασκευές έχει κάνει ο Cha0s αλλά είναι κρίμα να κατέβει ένας κόμβος κλειδί για την περιοχή, ειδικά τώρα που υπάρχει και ο νόμος 739/20-6-2006 
Αν κι εφόσον έχει 4μετρους ιστούς, με κεραίες εγκατεστημένες εντός του ιδεατού στερεού της πολυκατοικίας, πιστεύω οτι αξίζει να κυνηγήσουμε το θέμα, ανεξάρτητα αν ο Cha0s είναι ενοικιαστής και όχι ιδιοκτήτης.

Μήπως πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί κάποιος δικηγόρος από το Σύλλογο;  ::

----------


## nvak

Το θέμα είναι να θέλει και ο ίδιος να το τραβήξει.

Στις πολυκατοικίες πρέπει όλοι να ωφελούνται απο μία ασύρματη δικτύωση και όχι μόνο ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου. 
Καλοί οι ασύρματοι client αλλά και μερικοί ενσύρματοι είναι ακόμα καλύτεροι για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.

----------


## sinonick

από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει αυτό το ενδεχόμενο στην πολυκατοικία του βαγγέλη. οι άνθρωποι στην πολυκατοικία του δεν έχουν ιδέα τι είναι το pc...

----------


## acoul

Το Δ.Σ. σύσσωμο και όχι μόνο (θα έπρεπε να) εκφράζει την λύπη του για το γεγονός αυτό. Κάθε κόμβος που τερματίζει τη λειτουργία του, για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο, είναι απώλεια για όλο το δίκτυο !!

----------


## enaon

Αν το ξαναψηφίσετε κιόλας, (θα έπρεπε να) υπόσχεται ότι θα αλλάξει τους γείτονες σας, με άλλους, που να τους αρέσουν τα pc για να μην έχετε πρόβλημα, όπως επίσης, ότι όταν φυσάει τις Κυριακές, θα στέλνει κόσμο να βαστά τους ιστούς, μην πέσουν και νευριάσουν οι νέοι ένοικοι.

Αν ψηφίσουμε άλεχ, όλα αυτά θα συμβούν, η δύναμη είναι στο χέρι μας.

Πέρα από τα προεκλογικά τώρα, δεν είναι πολύ παράλογο να φοβηθήκαν αρκετά αν πράγματι έφυγαν 3 ιστοί. Τι να κάνουν δηλαδή, να πούνε οκ ξανάβαλε τους;. Ίσως μια πρόταση ριζικής αλλαγής, κάτι σαν τον πύργο του nvak, να κέρδιζε πίσω την χαμένη εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## acoul

Ooopps, καφέ commandos  ::

----------


## enaon

off-topic

Έτσι όπως κλείνεις το μάτι, κάτι καλό θα εννοείς..

Να τους βάλουμε καφέ στο νερό που πίνουν, να μην κοιμούνται, να νομίζουν ότι φταίει η έλλειψη wifi, για να ζητήσουν να ξαναμπεί λες ε;
Ή εννοείς κάτι πιο απλό, όπως πχ να τους βάψουμε καφέ, μέχρι να ζητήσουν την αναστήλωση;

Ότι και να ΘΑ-ΘΑ κάνεις πάντως, από το τίποτα που κάνει τώρα το ΔΣ για τον αέρα, τους γείτονες και το πετρέλαιο κυρίως, εγώ θα σε ψηφίσω.

----------


## koki

Koυβαδάκια ανά χείρας και οι δύο!

Έχουμε και δικά μας flames εδώ, δε θέλουμε και εισαγόμενα!

----------


## enaon

off-topic

σίγουρα; 
Θα τα λέμε ωραία, θα βάλουμε και πισίνα, και εξέδρα για κολοτούμπες, μπορεί και να βάλουμε και νερό στο τέλος.

----------


## koki

επεκτατική πολιτική βλέπω.

Μήπως ο Σύλλογος να καταθέσει πρόταση για την εκμετάλλευση του πρ. Αεροδρομίου μιας και πήραμε φόρα;


(κάποιος μοδεράτορας μπορεί να κάνει ένα επιτυχές σπλιτ φορ ε τσέιντζ ::

----------


## sinonick

λοιπόν να πω κάτι ON-topic και αφήστε τα άσχετα γιατί καταντάει μαλακία το topic του παιδιού έχει γίνει οίκος να μην πω...

ο βαγγέλης θα επανέλθει. κατα πάσα πιθανότητα όπως πριν και ίσως καλύτερος. δεν λέω λεπτομέριες απλά για να σταματήσει ο "καβγάς" σας ενημερώνω ΔΕΝ τερματίστηκε η λειτουργεία του κόμβου. ευχάριστα νέα

όταν με το καλό μπει ο βαγγέλης θα σας πει λεπτομέριες. εγώ απλά εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με ότι εκτός awmn προβλήματα έχει που δεν γνωρίζω, το awmn ας κάνει λίγο υπομονή δεν παθαίνουμε και τπτ

-edit-
κοκάκι εσύ έχε καμια πορσελάνη έτοιμη γιατί θα τη χρειαστείς άμεσα!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Έλα τέλος με τα OT..
Ο Cha0s θα ξανασηκωθεί!



```
[18:52] Session Ident: Mpaglamas ([email protected])
[18:52] <Mpaglamas> ela boy
[18:52] <Mpaglamas> telika den xreiazomai ta xartia
[18:52] <Mpaglamas> metakomizo :P
[18:52] <Mpaglamas> xaxaxa
[18:52] <Mpaglamas> pira omos adeia apo ton idioktiti
[18:52] <Mpaglamas> na stiso oti thelo :D
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sinonick

ρε κωλόπαιδο ότι μαθαίνεις θα το ποστάρεις εδώ; άσε να πει και τίποτα ο βαγγέλης μόλις ξαναμπεί!
μου χάλασες την έκπληξη πάλι  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ρε κωλόπαιδο ότι μαθαίνεις θα το ποστάρεις εδώ; άσε να πει και τίποτα ο βαγγέλης μόλις ξαναμπεί!
> μου χάλασες την έκπληξη πάλι


Πήρα την δόξα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Koυβαδάκια ανά χείρας και οι δύο!


Με αυτή τη φιλοσοφία τρώμε MikroTik και καφέ Δ.Σ. τρώμε αυτό που μας αξίζει ουγκ ... το uptime θέλει λίγο δουλειά διαφορετικά μιλάμε απλά για μόδα/trends και θεαθήναι με λίγο γεύση από το "Όσα παίρνει ο άνεμος" ... sboli με διαβάζεις ... ??

@enaon: πολύ πονάει το θέμα του Δ.Σ. η κουβέντα είχε να κάνει με συμπάσχουμε κλπ. και μου το γύρισες πάλι σε προεκλογικά και Εμπειρίκο!!

----------


## Cha0s

Οι πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο μου θα υπάρχουν σύντομα στις διευθύνσεις:


http://www.cha0s.gr | http://www.cha0s.awmn
http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?t=42 | http://www.5ghz.awmn/viewtopic.php?t=42 
http://blog.cha0s.gr | http://cha0s.blog.awmn


Παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί άμεσα το παρόν τόπικ και να μείνει ανέπαφο το τόπικ μαζί με τα Offtopic Που επιμελώς αφήσατε οι Mods.


Αν υπάρξει απάντηση κάτω από το μήνυμα μου μέχρι να κλειδωθεί παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί/μεταφερθεί/whatever.

Επίσης δεν θέλω σχόλια από τον mod που θα το κλειδώσει.
Αν είναι να κάνει edit το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα μου, μην μπει στον κόπο να το κλειδώσει.
Τον τελευταίο λόγο στο τόπικ απαιτώ να τον έχω εγώ.

----------

